# Congrats, Grubble, on your 6000 posts!



## Andoush

I seem to remember seeing a thread dedicated to Grubble and his x number of posts but simply can not find it!!!! So, here I go:

Macbeth, _à la Andoush!_

"Hubble bubble, 
Poster in trouble...
Hold your horses!
Here comes Grubble!"

Oh my! What would my A level literature teacher have to say to that! 
Anyway, congratulations, Grubble, on your 6000 posts !!!!!!

... y que cumplas muchos más!

Take care!
Andrea


----------



## swift

¡ Felicidades , _grubble_!
_Muchas_ gracias por tus *valiosos *aportes.


----------



## grubble

Awwww, shucks guys... What can I say 

Thanks so much and there's plenty more where those came from 

(and if anyone can translate "Awww, shucks guys" into BrE, please let me know! I'm British and I couldn't do it)


----------



## ribran

grubble said:


> Awwww, shucks guys... What can I say
> 
> Thanks so much and there's plenty more where those came from
> 
> (and if anyone can translate "Awww, shucks guys" into BrE, please let me know! I'm British and I couldn't do it)



Did you learn that from _Judge Judy_?  Hmmm, I've never seen any humility on that show, so probably not...


----------



## grubble

ribran said:


> Did you learn that from _Judge Judy_?  Hmmm, I've never seen any humility on that show, so probably not...


You'd be amazed what I've learned from Judge Judy, not least how devious and unreasonable some of her litigants can be! However, in the case of "shucks" I think it more likely came from some 1950's Western movie of the sort that is on constant replay on certain TV channels.


----------



## Peterdg

Also from me, congatulations!!! Always a pleasure to see you pop up in a thread!

Peter


----------



## Lurrezko

Felicidades, Sr. Grubble. Qué fecundidad, madre mía.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

*Posts per day: **20,06

Mr. Grubble, you're worth enough to be included in the Guinness Book of Records!

Congratulations!

*


----------



## grubble

Pinairun said:


> *Posts per day: **20,06
> 
> Mr. Grubble, you're worth enough to be included in the Guinness Book of Records!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> *


Oh pshaw!  Maybe the Guinness Wreck of Bookords!  



Sorry - that's a very bad Spoonerism!


----------



## grubble

Thank you everyone. It is good to be appreciated. However beware, I am heading for 7,000 quite rapidly! You may have to do this all over again


----------



## ewie

Congrats, Grubbie


----------



## sound shift

Well done, Grubble, mate.
Can you tell me what the secret is? When I hit 1,000 there was a response, then nothing until 5,000, and there's been nothing since then. B***ards!! (Or have I put too many noses out of joint?)


----------



## DearPrudence

Congrats on your soon 7,000 posts (this way, I'm early & I save a post )


----------



## Peterdg

grubble said:


> Thank you everyone. It is good to be appreciated. However beware, I am heading for 7,000 quite rapidly! You may have to do this all over again


I will send you a Belgian keyboard. That will considerably slow down your typing. (at least for the first couple of weeks)


----------



## grubble

sound shift said:


> Well done, Grubble, mate.
> Can you tell me what the secret is? When I hit 1,000 there was a response, then nothing until 5,000, and there's been nothing since then. B***ards!! (Or have I put too many noses out of joint?)


You didn't pay them enough


----------



## DearPrudence

Come on, we're impartial! I thought it was because we don't like people from Derbyshire rather? 
Btw grubble, thanks for the bracelet, it fits perfectly!


----------



## grubble

Peterdg said:


> I will send you a Belgian keyboard. That will considerably slow down your typing. (at least for the first couple of weeks)


Thqnks - I q: using it right noz 1


----------



## grubble

DearPrudence said:


> Come on, we're impartial! I thought it was because we don't like people from Derbyshire rather?
> Btw grubble, thanks for the bracelet, it fits perfectly!


Oops, I meant to send the bracelet to Ewie . You were supposed to get the diamond encrusted toothbrush holder.


----------



## swift

Haven't you met our happy auto-congratulatory foreros, Mr. Shift?


----------



## grubble

sound shift said:


> Well done, Grubble, mate.
> Can you tell me what the secret is? When I hit 1,000 there was a response, then nothing until 5,000, and there's been nothing since then. B***ards!! (Or have I put too many noses out of joint?)


I'll tell you what isn't fair: You have over 15,000 posts and you are still only a senior member. Perhaps there should be higher levels of seniority. Maybe _honourable member, superannuated member_ or somethng like that.  Any suggestions?


----------



## blasita

Sorry, I'm late ... Better late than never ??

*Congrats, Grubble!*

Gracias por tus magníficos comentarios.  Que cumplas muchos, muchos más.


----------



## grubble

blasita said:


> Sorry, I'm late ... Better late than never ??
> 
> *Congrats, Grubble!*
> 
> Gracias por tus magníficos comentarios.  Que cumplas muchos, muchos más.


Thanks Blasita  

By the way, how does anyone find this thread anyway? I didn't even know it existed until it was pointed out to me. In fact I didn't even know the Celebrations forum existed!


----------



## maidinbedlam

Yo sí que llego tarde...bueno, pues felices 6500!!

Siempre me alegro de encontrarte, grubble


----------



## grubble

maidinbedlam said:


> Yo sí que llego tarde...bueno, pues felices 6500!!
> 
> Siempre me alegro de encontrarte, grubble


Gracias, !idem!


----------



## sound shift

Bloody hell! Grubble's closing in fast on 7000! We're going to have to do this all over again, just as he warned us we would. Will he make it before the weekend?  Answers on a postcard.


----------



## grubble

sound shift said:


> ...Will he make it before the weekend?  Answers on a postcard.


Is there a prize for getting the right answer? If so can I enter?


----------



## DearPrudence

Ladies and gentlemen, place your bets!
Do we get a little piece of grubble if we win? 

(I say Friday 2 September 2011 10:17 am)


----------



## sound shift

I'll just nip round to William Hill's* and see if they'll give odds on DearPrudence's prediction. I won't be long!
Presumably, "7000" is different from "6000" and requires its own thread - I wouldn't want anyone to fall foul of a moderator in full patrol mode. Perhaps I should shut up here and now.

* Un _bookmaker_ (que les Français emploient ce terme est vachement bizarre)


----------



## ribran

Whaaat??? How the hell did that happen?


----------



## DearPrudence

sound shift said:


> Presumably, "7000" is different from "6000" and requires its own thread - I wouldn't want anyone to fall foul of a moderator in full patrol mode. Perhaps I should shut up here and now.


Yeah, be careful because we are definitely ruthless when it comes to threads in the congrats!
So it isn't official his 7,000th postaniversary. As a result, you can continue the discussion here. But on Friday, you'll have to open a new thread indeed (hmm, by the way, grubble, I'll be in a meeting at that time on Friday: could you please slow down & reach 7,000 at 3:28 pm on that day please? (if need be, I can delete some old posts of yours ))


----------



## grubble

DearPrudence said:


> ...
> Do we get a little piece of grubble if we win?


Well I would give you the "g" but that would reduce me to rubble!


----------



## DearPrudence

Damn, I've lost!!  7,001 already!


----------



## ribran

Grubble,

I stand in awe of you. Anyone who can juggle WordReference responsibilities and time for Judge Judy every day is a hero in my book.


----------



## grubble

ribran said:


> ...Anyone who can juggle WordReference responsibilities and time for Judge Judy every day is a hero in my book.


Ah well you see that is the explanation, I WR at the same time as watching JJ


----------



## ribran

grubble said:


> Ah well you see that is the explanation, I WR at the same time as watching JJ


----------



## cbrena

> Publicado por *DearPrudence*
> 
> Do we get a little piece of grubble if we win?





grubble said:


> Well I would give you the "g" but that would reduce me to rubble!




As witty as ever.

Congratulations for each one of your posts.


----------



## albertovidal

grubble said:


> Awwww, shucks guys... What can I say
> 
> Thanks so much and there's plenty more where those came from
> 
> (and if anyone can translate "Awww, shucks guys" into BrE, please let me know! I'm British and I couldn't do it)




Maybe "aduladores"


----------

